# Post Oak "firewood" and epoxy wall art



## Burlsandcurlstexas (Mar 13, 2022)

I finished this piece a few months ago but Im new here.. My woodworking buddy had an outside bark cut slab of Post Oak that he was going to throw away. I wouldnt let that happen. I had a image of an ocean bluff scene and I think I pulled it off. Post Oak and Epoxy Wall Art..
Art is the best way to separate rich people from their money. Huge profit margin

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 4 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 7 | Creative 2


----------



## djg (Mar 13, 2022)

That ought to go for at least $100k. Oh wait, it's not signed. I'll give you $5.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 13, 2022)

Burlsandcurlstexas said:


> I finished this piece a few months ago but Im new here.. My woodworking buddy had an outside bark cut slab of Post Oak that he was going to throw away. I wouldnt let that happen. I had a image of an ocean bluff scene and I think I pulled it off. Post Oak and Epoxy Wall Art..
> Art is the best way to separate rich people from their money. Huge profit margin
> 
> View attachment 224107


Beautiful wall mural! Reminds me of islands in the ocean! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 13, 2022)

Now that is one cool piece. what's the back look like?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 13, 2022)

That is very cool, you nailed it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## T. Ben (Mar 13, 2022)

That is awesome!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Mar 13, 2022)

> I had a image of an ocean bluff scene and I think I pulled it off.



You certainly did. Nicely done.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Burlsandcurlstexas (Mar 13, 2022)

ripjack13 said:


> Now that is one cool piece. what's the back look like?


The back is almost 100% Oak. The front side of the slab was bark. All of it


----------



## Burlsandcurlstexas (Mar 13, 2022)

Nature Man said:


> Beautiful wall mural! Reminds me of islands in the ocean! Chuck


Thank you


----------



## Burlsandcurlstexas (Mar 13, 2022)

T. Ben said:


> That is awesome!!


Thank you


----------



## Burlsandcurlstexas (Mar 13, 2022)

DLJeffs said:


> You certainly did. Nicely done.


Thank you


----------



## Burlsandcurlstexas (Mar 13, 2022)

T. Ben said:


> That is awesome!!


Thank you


----------



## Burlsandcurlstexas (Mar 13, 2022)

djg said:


> That ought to go for at least $100k. Oh wait, it's not signed. I'll give you $5.


The back is signed lol

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Burlsandcurlstexas (Mar 13, 2022)

djg said:


> That ought to go for at least $100k. Oh wait, it's not signed. I'll give you $5.


This sold in under an hour for $2k. If I remember right it was 48"×16"

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## djg (Mar 13, 2022)

Burlsandcurlstexas said:


> This sold in under an hour for $2k. If I remember right it was 48"×16"


Wow! I didn't think a piece could go for that much. Not directed toward your piece, it's beautiful. Just any piece in general.

So I guess I was out bid  .


----------



## Burlsandcurlstexas (Mar 13, 2022)

djg said:


> Wow! I didn't think a piece could go for that much. Not directed toward your piece, it's beautiful. Just any piece in general.
> 
> So I guess I was out bid  .


Im telling you, take a tabletop and call it "art" and you can charge whatever you want. Just find the right clients and theyll pay stupid money for it. I try and exclusively make and sell burl and epoxy or just burl art.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Burlsandcurlstexas (Mar 13, 2022)

Burlsandcurlstexas said:


> Im telling you, take a tabletop and call it "art" and you can charge whatever you want. Just find the right clients and theyll pay stupid money for it. I try and exclusively make and sell burl and epoxy or just burl art.





Burlsandcurlstexas said:


> Im telling you, take a tabletop and call it "art" and you can charge whatever you want. Just find the right clients and theyll pay stupid money for it. I try and exclusively make and sell burl and epoxy or just burl art.





Burlsandcurlstexas said:


> Im telling you, take a tabletop and call it "art" and you can charge whatever you want. Just find the right clients and theyll pay stupid money for it. I try and exclusively make and sell burl and epoxy or just burl art.


This was 36"×16" and it sold in 30 minutes for $1000. This is a cool piece but is it worth $1000? I guess so

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Sirfishalot (Jul 23, 2022)

That is killer, very nicely done!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 24, 2022)

Wow, nice stuff, are you selling on line?


----------



## BurlyBurl (Sep 8, 2022)

That’s nice man, I’m just getting started with resins. May I ask which products you used for the epoxy?


----------

